# Acer Aspire One Won't Connect to Wi-Fi



## crisscross592 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Acer Aspire One Won't Connect to Internet*

Hello all,

My family recently purchased an Acer Aspire One netbook running Windows 7. Unfortunately, once I got it out of the box and tried to connect to the internet, I had some problems.

My family predominantly uses Apple devices - in fact, this netbook is the only PC that we have in the house. All of our Apple devices work wonderfully with our current Wi-Fi connection (iPhone, iPad, MacBooks, etc).

The Acer is able to detect our wireless, and it even says that it's "connected" with excellent signal strength. However, it says it is an "Unidentified Network" with "no internet access." To see if this problem limited to just that wi-fi connection, I hooked up my Verizon Wireless Mi-Fi and it worked just fine with the Acer.

The fact that all of our other devices are Apple products makes me wonder if it has something to do with the configuration of our network. Most of this stuff is above my head, so any help is appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

would you log into the router and as a test - remove the wireless security on the router - then connect the acer 
now if that connects OK 
re-instate the wireless security and see if it now connects


----------



## crisscross592 (Aug 14, 2012)

Tried that, but even when the network was unsecured the netbook could not access the internet. I've updated all the drivers and don't know what else to do.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can you connect the PC with a cable to the router

can we see the following 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labeled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Thank you for downloading Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to haveNET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

post which *SSID* name is yours, its located in the list, under_ network "Adapter Name" _(1st column) 

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## crisscross592 (Aug 14, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Name-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nc.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-88-E3-46-78-D4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-16-E4-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6926:2a51:ac3f:9455%15(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 15, 2012 5:21:36 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 15, 2012 6:21:35 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 199231206
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-73-72-1D-B8-88-E3-46-78-D4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E931B902-36A7-4CE8-B970-C3E2F865B8E8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.nc.rr.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



As far as the pings, pinging the default gateway with 32 bytes of data resulted in a reply that read: Destination host unreachable. 4 packets sent, 4 packets received.

Pinging google.com resulted in: "Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again."

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data resulted in: "Request timed out" each time. 4 packets sent, 4 packets lost.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can you connect the PC with a cable to the router


----------



## crisscross592 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, I am able to connect with an ethernet cord. I just ran the Xirrus Wi-Fi inspector and I don't think their is anything of note to report. The SSID was green (-42), which from what I read indicates a strong connection.


----------



## Bones5HH (Jun 3, 2008)

crisscross592 said:


> Yes, I am able to connect with an ethernet cord. I just ran the Xirrus Wi-Fi inspector and I don't think their is anything of note to report. The SSID was green (-42), which from what I read indicates a strong connection.


Don't suppose you have mcafee on the laptop? Seen that block Internet access quite often. Remove it via uninstall a program & might be worth downloading the mcafee removal tool to get rid of all traces of mcafee from the system. Same can happen with nortons & also there's a removal tool to remove all traces. Worth a try.


----------



## crisscross592 (Aug 14, 2012)

Funny you say that. I actually do. It came preinstalled and is very annoying. I will uninstall it and report back.


----------



## crisscross592 (Aug 14, 2012)

Just used the Windows uninstaller and uninstalled McAfee. Restarted the computer and it still can't get internet access. Disabled the Windows Firewall as well.


----------



## Bones5HH (Jun 3, 2008)

Download the mcafee removal tool from http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe to remove all traces of mcafee.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have the same PC you have and had the same exact problem. Best I can tell it has a problem with my Linksys router. Everything (otherPC/iPod) worked fine with the Linksys 11g, but the Acer drove me up the wall. I went so far as to run the restore back to factory specs.

Put my old Netgear back on, and it works fine.

BG


----------



## Bones5HH (Jun 3, 2008)

Something else to do is open command prompt with admin right by clicking start, in the search box type cmd then press Ctrl, shift & enter. Then type netsh winsock reset (press enter) then netsh int ip reset reset.log ( press enter) reboot and test you Internet again.


----------



## crisscross592 (Aug 14, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> I have the same PC you have and had the same exact problem. Best I can tell it has a problem with my Linksys router.  Everything (otherPC/iPod) worked fine with the Linksys 11g, but the Acer drove me up the wall. I went so far as to run the restore back to factory specs.
> 
> Put my old Netgear back on, and it works fine.
> 
> BG


Yeah I'm wondering if it just doesn't like my router. I would rather return the netbook than change routers, though. It has been problem free (and provides great performance) with our Xbox, iPhones, MacBook, etc. It's a shame because it looks like the best netbook out there based on combination of price/specs. Trying to stay under $300 and 4GB of RAM looked solid.

I will try the McAfee removal software shortly.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you sure on the 4GB of RAM? I believe they come with 2GB. Yes, McAfee is a resource hog, but it not the problem with being on the internet.

They are nice PC's. I think mine at Walmart $290.00 with tax.

BG


----------



## crisscross592 (Aug 14, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> Are you sure on the 4GB of RAM? I believe they come with 2GB. Yes, McAfee is a resource hog, but it not the problem with being on the internet.
> 
> They are nice PC's. I think mine at Walmart $290.00 with tax.
> 
> BG


Yes I'm sorry. I meant 2GB. Either way, I remember the specs being significantly more impressive than the others.


----------



## younglaptech (Aug 15, 2012)

If nothing else prevails try re installing your windows operating system... I had a old mx3 running old windows xp and it could not connect to my router for nothing... so i upgraded it to Windows 7 ultimate edition and everything worked beautifully...instead of 1 bar 5 bars with connection! -


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I reinstalled mine and it did not help any.

BG


----------



## crisscross592 (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks like I've come to a bit of a standstill. At this point, would it be feasible to downgrade to Windows XP? All I need this computer to do are very basic tasks - word processing and occasional internet browsing. Just need this thing to connect to the internet. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like this is a Windows 7 problem.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think it is a problem with Win 7, it is either a problem with Acer or your router.
My Acer sees the Linksys router upstairs, but no internet connection. I just checked an iTouch I have and it sees and connects with both the Netgear and the upstairs Linksys.

What router are you using? (Name)

As far as going back to XP, most likely can't. You will be missing drivers I am sure.

BG


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

did you use the removal tool for mcafee ? - that can cause lots of issues and the removal tool often resolves this type of issue (and Norton - even when uninstalled years ago, can suddenly block access and the removal tool is the only solution)

try safemode with networking 
safemode does not always work with wireless, but worth a try - because if it does now work - that would show something is blocking on the software

- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works


----------

